# Fujifilm Announces the X-E2s



## xps (Jan 15, 2016)

Fuji announced the successor of the X-Pro1 - seems to be an quite good body.

https://www.fujifilm.eu/de/produkte/digitalkameras/systemkameras/model/x-pro2

Edit: DPreview has an preview of it: http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/retro-through-and-through-fujifilm-x-pro2-first-impressions-review


----------



## CSD (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: Fuji´s new cam: X-Pro2 with 24MP*

I'm going to be seriously looking at this camera when it's released. Fuji also have a great record for supporting their cameras and they have some decent to great lenses to back it up. The only thing that's stopping me buying it when it's released is the immanent arrival of the new Canon 5D this year. Mind you if I do go for the X-Pro 2 then I'd be going with the 56mm and the 35mm WR.


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: Fuji´s new cam: X-Pro2 with 24MP*

After seeing the hands on video from TCS I have to wonder if the X-T2 isn't going to be a better option for me (assuming also that the Fuji 100-400 equals the Canon).
Neither tester said that they ever use the rangefinder, not to mention I have to expect slight AF improvements on the T2, and a faster burst. It looks like they have a polished and full featured product with the X-Pro2, I would never complain about it, but the X-T2 probably has all the dials I want (including the lens this has six!) plus some application specific benefits.
Unless they drop the resolution the X-T2 won't be any worse at anything than the X-Pro2, exept for being a bit larger and making you rub your nose all over it.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 15, 2016)

```
<em>X-Pro2, X-E2S, X70 and XF100-400mmF4.5-5.6 R LM OIS WR join the X-Series; all-weather FinePix XP90 gets the shot from sand to slopes</em></p>
<p><strong>Valhalla, N.Y., January 14, 2016 </strong>– <strong>FUJIFILM North America Corporation</strong>, a leader in digital imaging, today announced new additions to the award-winning X-Series line of premium fixed and mirrorless cameras, and ultra-high quality lenses, including: the <strong>FUJIFILM X-Pro2, FUJIFILM X-E2S, FUJIFILM X70 and FUJINON XF100-400mmF4.5-5.6 R LM OIS WR. </strong> Fujifilm also introduced the new rugged and waterproof <strong>FinePix XP90</strong>, perfect for capturing amazing images everywhere, from underwater to mountain tops.</p>
<p>The new <strong>FUJIFILM X-E2S</strong>, a premium rangefinder-style mirrorless camera, has a durable and compact body and features a Real-Time Viewfinder with a large magnification of 0.62X and an electronic viewfinder with the world’s short display lag time of just 0.005 seconds. The X-E2S also gives users an enhanced autofocus system, an improved grip, an electronic shutter, and a new, easy-to-use graphical user interface design allowing faster access to essential settings.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>New firmware for the original FUJIFILM X-E2</strong>

Fujifilm will release a new firmware update for the original <strong>FUJIFILM X-E2</strong> that will give it the same software improvements as the new FUJIFILM X-E2S. The firmware will include the updated autofocus system, improved performance and the new graphical user interface, along with several functional enhancements. For a complete list of new features, visit <a href="http://www.fujifilmusa.com/support/ServiceSupportProduct.do?prodcat=234644"><strong>new firmware update</strong></a>. The new firmware will be available in early February 2016.</p>
<p><strong>FUJIFILM X-E2S key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>16.3MP APS-C X-Trans CMOS II Sensor
<ul>
<li>Fast AF of up to 0.06 seconds</li>
<li>Start-up time of 0.5 seconds</li>
<li>Shutter time lag of 0.05 seconds</li>
<li>Shooting interval of 0.5 seconds</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li>Scratch-resistant, high-definition 3” LCD display with 1,040K dots</li>
<li>New  AF system offers the 49-point Single Point mode for fast, precise focusing, and a  new Zone and Wide/Tracking modes with a 77-point area to capture moving subjects</li>
<li>Maximum ISO performance up to 51200 sensitivity</li>
<li>Completely silent electronic shutter capable of exposures up to 1/32,000 second</li>
<li>Latest CLASSIC CHROME Film Simulation mode that delivers muted tones and deep colors</li>
<li>Interval timer for shooting time-lapse sequences of one second to 24 hours, up to 999 frames</li>
<li>Two command dials and seven customizable function buttons</li>
<li>Auto Mode Switch for instantly changing to an advanced auto mode with optimized settings</li>
<li>Super Intelligent pop-up flash</li>
<li>Free FUJIFILM Camera Remote application and Wireless Communication function allows users to remotely shoot images from smartphones and tablets via WiFi</li>
<li>Photos can be sent to the INSTAX Share Printer using the free INSTAX Share App (iOS and Android) SHARE Smartphone Printer</li>
<li>Full HD video 1080p at 60fps; bit rate of 36Mbps for clear capture of delicate movements; frame rates of 60 fps, 50fps, 30fps, 25fps and 24fps, supporting worldwide motion picture formats</li>
<li>Advanced creative filters</li>
<li>Optional accessories:
<ul>
<li>Hand Grip</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<p>The FUJIFILM X-E2S (body only) will be available in February 2016 for <strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1210894-REG/fujifilm_16499198_x_e2s_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">USD $699.95</a></strong> and <strong>CAD $899.99. </strong>The FUJIFILM X-E2S kit (with FUJINON LENS XF18-55mmF2.8-4 R LM OIS) will be available for <strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1210896-REG/fujifilm_16499239_x_e2s_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">USD $999.95</a></strong> and <strong>CAD $1,249.99.</strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

